
Ask HN: Where do you find software engineering jobs? - nullundefined
LinkedIn? Networking? StackOverflow Careers? GitHub Jobs? What techniques&#x2F;sites do you use? What methods are most effective?
======
herbst
If you look for something local, why not just write a good resume and pick
those companies around you that actually interest you and just go for it?

I am all for tech platforms, but when i want to work with this company i
prefer real human to human interaction over everything.

------
alain94040
Let's see. My first job, I got when a job offer fell through, and the hiring
manager told me about this other company that had a similar job open. My
second job was after reading about a startup launching and emailing them. My
third was when I joined former co-workers. My fourth was when I contacted
people I used to work with.

I guess you can call it mostly networking. Obviously, networking works better
as you gain more experience, start knowning more people and get better
technically.

------
loumf
You could get more specific advice with some more info. Where are you? How
much experience? Looking for remote or onsite? What technology do you know
well?

Generically, I like SO careers -- you don't need rep on it to apply to jobs.

The most effective application advice I could give is to make your resume and
cover letter specific to the job you are applying for. Your cover letter
should be treated as a writing sample that is an argument for why you should
be hired for the specific job being offered.

~~~
nullundefined
Thanks for the reply--

I have about 6 years of experience. I'm a senior team lead at a bay area
startup.

I'm really looking for what areas to 'focus' on.

1\. I don't think SO career profile is worth maintaining. You're right, the
job selection/application process is nice and simple. 2\. Resume/cover letters
are still very important and need to be maintained/tailored to each job. 3\.
LinkedIn seems like a good networking/reference tool so should probably be
maintained. 4\. Dice.com? Doesn't seem worth maintaining to me.

It seems to me directly applying for positions with a nice resume/cover letter
are still #1. A decent LinkedIn seems to help showcase
recommendations/network, but isn't super important.

As for tech, I feel I am comfortable with anything from C/C++ to
Ruby/Python/Go to JavaScript. I have experience on mobile, desktop and web
development. I'm open to all opportunities but hoping for mobile/desktop or
backend work.

I only have 6-ish years of professional experience but I've written code from
a young age and have a number of open source projects as well as contributions
to major projects like Vim, Homebrew, etc.

~~~
loumf
If you are actively looking, I'd try hired.com.

For passive (just being out there), SO inbound is way higher quality than
LinkedIn. LI is spammy for me.

The last time I did a massive search (2006), I really liked indeed.com for
aggregating. I made an RSS to a very specific search term. It took months to
even get one hit, but I worked there for 7 years.

------
krapp
So far, I've had my best (and) worst luck through networking - facebook and
email.

I get contacted by recruiters and resume/remote work startups through HN and
Linkedin, but neither has resulted in actual employment,

I would suggest _trying everything,_ but focus on personal networking if your
resume and CV aren't stellar, or you aren't in a large market.

------
andywood
I got my last 2 jobs simply by updating my LinkedIn, and having recruiters
contact me. Both were high-paying, high-profile, really painfully awful jobs.
I'll be looking out for ways of getting actually good jobs, assuming such a
thing exists.

------
wkubiak
I managed to find jobs in my field just by sitting on IRC channels, like those
specific to a platform or technology that I'm good at/currently using/can help
others with.

I guess it's similar to having a good rep on SO and getting recruitment offers
through there.

------
kat
I've had surprisingly good luck on craigslist, I find both small and large
companies post on craigslist. Networking, as everyone else has mentioned, is
definitely the easiest approach and usually produces good quality leads.

------
coderKen
Right here on HN is a good place to start. There is usually a who is hiring
and who want's to be hired thread every first week of every month.

------
Corrspt
I'm a fan of landing.jobs

------
lsiebert
I got my current job by being reached out to on Dice.com

------
deeteecee
i search city/local-specific tech job boards as well.

